# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kongresi i socialisteve: Nuk njohim rezultatin e  zgjedhjeve, nuk hyjme ne parlament

## shigjeta

Më 26 shtator do të zhvillohet procesi i votimit për zgjedhjen e kryetarit të PS, sipas parimit Një anëtar, një votë. Në garën për këtë post përballen kryetari aktual i PS, Edi Rama, si dhe Maqo Lakrori, një prej themeluesve të PS. Arben Malaj deklaroi tërheqjen nga gara, vetëm pak minuta pasi shpalosi platformën e tij në Kongres. Malaj tha se u tërhoq nga gara, pasi kishte dëgjuar fjalimin e kryetarit socialist, Rama, prej të cilit ishte ndjerë i fyer. Malaj u shpreh se për të marrë këtë vendim ishte konsultuar më parë me mbështetës të tij në PS, por kishte kryer një takim edhe me përfaqësues të OSBE. Arben Malaj tha dje se në fjalimin e tij Edi Rama e kishte konsideruar armik, dhe se për këtë arsye Malaj deklaroi tërheqjen nga gara, duke theksuar se nuk mund të hyjë në një garë armiqsh.

***
Rezoluta

Kongresi i PS miratoi dje rezolutën e Asamblesë Kombëtare të PS, në të cilën theksohet mosnjohja e zgjedhjeve të 28 qershorit. Një grup delegatësh të Kongresit kanë propozuar radikalizmin e qëndrimit, duke kërkuar që PS të bojkotojë parlamentin. Por Gramoz Ruçi ka kërkuar që ky qëndrim ti lihet Kryesisë dhe Asamblesë Kombëtare për ta rivlerësuar ditët në vazhdim, pasi parlamenti dhe grupi parlamentar i PS janë një mjet për të mbërritur në qëllimin e PS, transparencën e zgjedhjeve të 28 qershorit dhe zgjedhjet e parakohshme. Duke pasur parasysh rezolutën, duke pasur parasysh që vendimet e saj, janë gjithsej 5, duke i konsideruar zgjedhjet e 28 qershorit një mundësi e humbur, që nuk kanë përmbushur standardet demokratike. Së dyti, të vlerësojë rezultatin e këtyre zgjedhjeve të papranueshëm, si një shprehje e deformuar e vullnetit të zgjedhësve. Së treti, të konsiderojë me legjitimet të cunguar institucionet politike që dalin nga ky parlament. Së katërti, distancohemi hapur në çdo rrugë dhe përpjekje për të imponuar PS dhe opozitën në tërësi nga ky qëndrim. Së pesti, afirmojmë vullnetin e palëkundur të PS për të bërë deri në fund transparencën e plotë të procesit zgjedhor dhe mbi të gjitha instrumentet ligjore e kushtetuese të shprehin pozicionin e plotë të forcës politike për zgjedhje të parakohshme. Është kjo rezoluta. 

_shkeputur nga "Gazeta Tema"_


Pasi zhvillohen diskutimet me dyer te mbyllura, shpallen armiqte e partise, propozohen konkurent kandidat-kukull dhe deklarohet mosnjohje zgjedhjesh (se nuk mund te pranoj qe ka humbur) PS tregon vetem qe kthehet ne origjine duke konkuruar keshtu PKSH-ne e Milloshit.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Sot ora e së majtës ka ngecur 
» Vendosur: 29/08/2009 - 08:24  

 gazeta "Panorama"

• HENRI ÇILI 

Në të njëjtën sallë në qershor të vitit 1991, në Pallatin e Kongreseve, një faqe e historisë politike të së majtës shqiptare u kthye. Bëhet fjalë për kongresin e 10-të të PPSH, i cili i dha rrugë reformimit të Partisë së Punës drejt një të majte borgjeze. Më shumë se 18 vjet më vonë, në të njëjtën sallë, lajmi rreth të majtës shqiptare është kokëposhtë: asgjë e re nuk pritet sot... në këtë kongres të jashtëzakonshëm të Partisë Socialiste pas humbjes në zgjedhjet e 28 qershorit. Thjesht vazhdimësi, sikur asgjë të mos kishte ndodhur në zgjedhjet e fundit.  Me një gjendje mizerabël, lidershipi i Partisë Socialiste po përpiqet t’i rezistojë kohës dhe të vërtetave të saj duke u përpjekur të mos bëjë asgjë, absolutisht asgjë për të majtën në radhë të parë dhe për pozitën e Partisë Socialiste në shoqërinë shqiptare dhe shanset e saj për të qenë një ditë forcë qeverisëse në këtë vend. 
Por në kuadrin e mungesës së lajmit ka megjithatë disa kundër- lajme apo “lajme në drejtimin e kundërt”, të cilat na i kumton Kongresi i Partisë Socialiste për mënyrën sesi ai po zhvillohet, si u përgatit dhe për qëllimet që bart. 
Në radhë të parë rikandidimi i Edi Ramës, kryetarit që edhe sipas vetë “Edi Ramës” së djeshëm duhet të ishte larguar nga drejtimi i Partisë Socialiste, stopon dukshëm procesin e moderzimit të politikës shqiptare dhe të Partisë Socialiste në veçanti. Anulimi në minutën e fundit i parimit të mbajtës së përgjegjësisë së liderit të partisë, që ka humbur zgjedhjet, e bllokon procesin e përtëritjes së elitave politike dhe të garës brenda partiake, duke na privuar nga prurjet e liderëve dhe alternativave politike. Jo sepse është thjesht një hap pas në kulturën politike të PS-së, jo thjesht pse është një anulim i precedentit Nano në 2005, por edhe sepse është investimi më i keq për vetë socialistët dhe shanset për reformim të shpejtë, ky rikandidim e klasifikon PS-në në traditën tonë të keqe politike të uzurpimit të një pozicioni a pushteti. 
Në radhë të dytë, kongresi në kushtet e një krize globale të së majtës dhe vështirësimit apo humbjes së orës historike të saj, krijon për këtë parti një vështirësi shtesë në rrugën drejt përtëritjes. Në përpjekjen për gjetjen e një rruge të re ideologjike apo programore për reformim e shndërrim në alternativë pushteti, ajo duhet të përballojë jo thjesht kostot e orës së keqe në të cilën gjendet e majta gjithandej, por duhet të mbajë mbi shpinë edhe kostot e lidershipit që vijon me ngarkesën e betejës së pafituar të 28 qershorit. 
Në të njëjtën sallë, ku 18 vjet më parë ora e së majtës së ngecur u nis përsëri, sot ecja e orës së të majtës ndalet. Ditë të vështira për të majtën shqiptare, por jo vetëm. Jeta politika shqiptare dhe kultura jonë politike kanë humbur nga ky kongres dhe ky kthim mbrapa.

----------


## Llapi

*Socialistët nuk i njohin zgjedhjet*

Elira Çanga
BBC, Tiranë

Partia Socialiste miratoi të shtunën në Kongresin e jashtëzakonshëm të saj rezolutën për mosnjohjen e zgjedhjeve parlamentare të 28 qershorit.

Në Kongres u shfaq një material filmik, i cili paraqet ato që Partia Socialiste i konsideron si parregullsi dhe manipulime të kryera gjatë zgjedhjeve të 28 qershorit.

Në rendin e ditës nuk u përfshi kërkesa e paraqitur nga një grup kundërshtarësh të kryetarit të partisë, Edi Rama, për ndryshime statutore.

Vetëm 31 nga 1500 delegatë të kongresit ishin pro përfshirjes në rendin e ditës të kësaj pakete, që në thelb kërkon të ndalojë rikandidimin e kryetarit e partisë pas humbjes në zgjedhje.

Anëtari i kryesisë së PS-së, Ben Blushi, i cili ishte në krye të këtij grupi kundërshtarësh të kreut socialist tha se mospranimi i paketës ishte një standard i rrëzuar brenda partisë më të madhe opozitare në vend.

Blushi u tërhoq nga gara për kreun e partisë pak ditë më parë, pasi paketa e tij për ndryshime statutore u rrëzua në mbledhjen e kryesisë së partisë.

Socialistët diskutojnë në kongres edhe modalitetet e zgjedhjes së kryetarit të Partisë Socialiste, ndërsa kandidatët do të paraqesin platformat e tyre.

Në garë janë kryetari aktual i partisë, Edi Rama dhe ish-Ministri socialist i Financave, Arben Malaj, ndërsa sot shpalli kandidaturën edhe Maqo Lakrori.

Kjo është hera e parë që kundër kandidimit të kryetarit Rama janë shprehur hapur dhe publikisht një grup zyrtarësh të lartë të partisë, sipas të cilëve ai nuk mund të kandidojë sërish pas humbjes në zgjedhje.

Por vetë Rama dhe mbështetësit e tij thonë se nuk i kanë humbur zgjedhjet, por se Partia Demokratike i ka grabitur ato me anë të manipulimeve.

----------


## oliinter

adi rama sulmonte mbrem saliun meten dhe nanon hahahahhahahahaha.

ore do ja tregoj kush ketij psiqikut mendor qe zgjedhjet i ka humbur dhe nuk ka pasur manipulime???? 

dje fliste kunder ilir metes ne kongresin e PS kur ka qen kjo parti e cila e perjashtoi ilir meten nga radhet e saj dhe tani bejn sikur ilir meta eshte akoma ne PS????

do bejn aleanca me pellumb xhufin dhe me ndre legisin? le ta bej ata nuk kan asnje vlere ne LSI.

zoti rama kurre mos shkofshin ne parlament vartesit qorra qe ke ti pasi edhe ti vet nuk je deputet se do ishe ne opozite edhe vete. mbaj karriken e bashkise edhe nja 2 vjet se te erdhi koha te zhdukesh vet avash avash sa te mbarohen ato lek te vjedhura nga ajo karrike dhe ansje nuk do te degjoj me se cfare brockullash derdellit ti.

i uroj qeverisje te mbare berishes dhe metes

----------


## leci

> Pasi zhvillohen diskutimet me dyer te mbyllura, shpallen armiqte e partise, propozohen konkurent kandidat-kukull dhe deklarohet mosnjohje zgjedhjesh (se nuk mund te pranoj qe ka humbur) PS tregon vetem qe kthehet ne origjine duke konkuruar keshtu PKSH-ne e Milloshit.



Epo te blesh votat e fshatareve me 10 mije leke te reja,te dhurosh biletat e belle air qe te votosh pd,te kercenosh me shkarkim nga puna nese nuk voton pd,te japesh leje lirimi krimineleve qe te bejne si cubane qendrat e votimit, edhe kjo ka shume ngjashmeri me sistemin votues ne republikat e bananeve.

Problemi eshte qe nen petkun blu te demokracise fshihen personazhe po aq te frikshem sa ata publike qe mbeshtillen me mendafsh te kuq.

Nese Edi Rama nuk lufton qofte edhe per nje vote te vetme,vote qe shqiptaret ja dhane PS,qe eshte partia me e votuar nga shqiptaret,ateher ai nuk meriton te qendroje ne krye te PS.

Nuk pin me uje trillimi i kthimit te komunizmit,nese fiton PS.Jane perralla.
Sot PS ka numrin me te madh te deputeteve,numrin me te madh te votave ne historine e saj.Problemi eshte qe kur te gjithe kane mendjen tek poltronat dhe korrupsioni,ne vend te fundit vijne interesat e vendit.

Nje poltrone deputeti arriti ne 2 milione  ne keto votime.Imagjino me 140 deputete sa para jane ndare ne tavoline e nderuar shi-gjetke  :buzeqeshje: 


p.s. ju e dini qe une jam anarkist,nga ata ekstremistet e te majtes,keshtu qe ky shkrim eshte filtruar ne lenten progresiste,qe per arsye aktualiteti jam i detyruar te perdor..

----------


## shigjeta

> Epo te blesh votat e fshatareve me 10 mije leke te reja,te dhurosh biletat e belle air qe te votosh pd,te kercenosh me shkarkim nga puna nese nuk voton pd,te japesh leje lirimi krimineleve qe te bejne si cubane qendrat e votimit, edhe kjo ka shume ngjashmeri me sistemin votues ne republikat e bananeve.
> 
> Problemi eshte qe nen petkun blu te demokracise fshihen personazhe po aq te frikshem sa ata publike qe mbeshtillen me mendafsh te kuq.
> 
> Nese Edi Rama nuk lufton qofte edhe per nje vote te vetme,vote qe shqiptaret ja dhane PS,qe eshte partia me e votuar nga shqiptaret,ateher ai nuk meriton te qendroje ne krye te PS.
> 
> Nuk pin me uje trillimi i kthimit te komunizmit,nese fiton PS.Jane perralla.
> Sot PS ka numrin me te madh te deputeteve,numrin me te madh te votave ne historine e saj.Problemi eshte qe kur te gjithe kane mendjen tek poltronat dhe korrupsioni,ne vend te fundit vijne interesat e vendit.
> 
> ...



Pse te harxhosh leket neper fshatar kur i blen direkte me euro qe nga fshataret ne fshatra deri tek kryetaret e bashkive ne qytet. E ben voten edhe me e sigurt lol. Te hiqesh direkte nga puna per nje kenge, te jesh gati te perseritesh '97 kete here duke e filluar nga Fieri, te shpallesh te gjithe armiq ata qe dalin hapur kundra opinionit te kryetarit, te hedhesh poshte edhe vendimin e komisionereve qe te perfaqsuan...etj, etj, keto po, qe te bejne nje force progresiste, qe te con nje hap ''para'' dhe dy pas nga republikat e bananeve  :buzeqeshje: 

Deshira per poltronin, e kemi te qarte te gjithe, qe nuk eshte vetem fenomen shqiptar lol. Por edhe femijet kur vendosin rregullat e lojes, i zbatojne duke pranuar perfundimin e lojes. Dikush fiton, dikush humbet.  PS-ja e hartoi dhe miratoi vete ligjin elektoral, te pranoj perfundimin dhe te mos krijoj krize politike, qe nuk eshte ne interes te popullit, interesat e te cilit deklaron qe po "mbron". Te dy besoj e dime sa ''kushtojne'' krizat politike, aq me teper ne keto kohera...

----------


## Guri i Kuq

LAJMET KRYESORE
“Edi Rama, frikën për t’u përballur me Sali Berishën, e quajti ‘politikë e re’”
30-08-2009 / Nga Ben Blushi 


Megjithëse Partia Socialiste ka arsye dhe detyrim të njohe dhe të respektojë meritat e gjithë secilit pa përjashtim, sot Partia Socialiste nuk ka mundësi t’u japë shqiptarëve atë për të cilën ata e votuan: ndryshimin. Ne nuk i fituam zgjedhjet dhe nuk kemi mundësi ta ndryshojmë Shqipërinë. Kjo është e trishtueshme për secilin prej nesh. Nuk ka sot socialist të lumtur në mes tonë. Shpresa dhe mundi ynë për një Shqipëri më të mire, nuk u kthye dot në një mundësi për të qeverisur Shqipërinë. Ne jemi në opozitë... Dhe pyetja që çdo shqiptar ka drejtuar drejt nesh sot është vetëm një: Pse nuk fituat? Ne jemi të detyruar të përgjigjemi. Ky kongres është vendi ku duhet të përgjigjemi, kjo është dita. Në se nuk e bëjmë siç duhet, do na kthejnë krahët, sepse shumica prej tyre e dinë të vërtetën. Ata kane votuar, ne kemi numëruar. Ata kane humbur, ne nuk kemi fituar. Ata kanë shpresuar, por Sali Berisha qeveris... Meqë këto ditë ka pasur nga kolegët shumë pikëpyetje në lidhje me zgjedhjet unë dua tju shtroj disa pyetje miqtë e mi, në radhë të parë për të sqaruar të vërtetën për të cilën kam më shumë nevoje se për gjithçka. Dikush ka thënë se komisionerët tanë u shiten. Unë ju pyes. Kush prej nesh u shit? Dikush ka thënë se komisionerët tanë dhe numëruesit ishin të paaftë. Unë ju pyes kush prej nesh ishte i paaftë? Dikush ka thënë se komisionerët tanë numëruan gabim votat tona? Unë ju pyes kush numëroi gabim. Dikush ka thënë se kutitë u ndryshuan? Unë ju pyes cilat kuti dhe kush prej nesh kishte detyrimin ti mbronte ato...? Nxjerrja e se vërtetës është një detyrim për vendin dhe jo vetëm për ne socialistët. Por në se e ndërtojmë alibinë tone mbi shpifjen për qindra socialistë të pafajshëm atëherë kemi bërë një krim tjetër në të cilin unë nuk mund të marr pjese dhe të cilin e refuzoj. Të akuzosh të tjerët për të fshehur një problem do të thotë të shtosh edhe një problem të ri. Dhe unë mendoj se ne po i shtojmë Partisë Socialiste një problem të ri. Duke dashur të mbrojmë një njeri që nuk pranon të vërtetën po hedhim baltë mbi Partine Socialiste. Ne na mungojnë gati 25 mije vota për të ardhur ne pushtet dhe unë nuk mund të bindem se 25 mije vota janë zhdukur nga kutitë tona. Diferenca jone me te djathtën është sot 25 mije vota dhe kjo diference sipas meje ka disa arsye qe nuk lidhen vetëm me cilësinë dhe deformimet e zgjedhjeve. Kjo më bën të mendoj dhe ta kërkoj të vërtetën edhe diku tjetër. Unë besoj se dështimi elektoral nuk lidhet vetëm me deformimin e votës. Besoj se ka edhe arsye te tjera për te cilat nuk mund te heshtim. Nëse heshtim, kemi bërë një gabim që do të na kushtoje shume ne te ardhmen. Unë mendoj se ne nuk fituam edhe për shkaqe qe varen nga ne dhe vetëm nga ne. Besoj se një nga shkaqet ishte dobësia e koalicionit tone dhe për këtë nuk mund t’ua vëmë gishtin as komisionerëve dhe as numëruesve. Nuk janë ata përgjegjës qe koalicioni ynë pati pese parti dhe koalicioni i djathte pati 17 parti te cilat mblodhën ne total me shume vota se ne. Kush i premtoi Partisë Socialiste se do ta bashkonte të majtën në vitin 2005. Ky njeri nuk ishte as komisionerë dhe as numërues por ishte Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste. Njeriu që bëri këtë premtim na dha garanci deri ditën e fundit se ne nuk kishim arsye të kërkonim koalicione me te gjera, sepse votat tona ishin te mjaftueshme. Koha provoi se ai jo vetëm e kishte gabim por se ishte edhe i paaftë për të bërë parashikimin e duhur. Ky njeri rrëzoi për shkaqe të dobëta të gjitha urat që bashkonin të majtën duke ia bërë të pamundur Partisë Socialiste të kapërcente hendekun e votave që e ndante nga e djathta. Sot ka shume njerëz qe ankohen për këtë gjë nën zë, por kjo është pikërisht dita për ta kthyer zërin tonë në kor. Unë mendoj se ne nuk fituam edhe për shkak të paqartësisë se programit tone dhe për cilësinë e tij nuk u zotua asnjë komisioner dhe asnjë numërues. Programin fitues e mori përsipër Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste i cili takoi popullin për dy vjet rresht duke premtuar të hidhte në letër të gjitha mendimet dhe nevojat e tij. Unë ju pyes sot ku është ky program? A ka ndonjë delegat, qoftë ai anëtar partie, kryetar, sekretar, kandidat apo çfarëdo i cili mund te me tregoje programin e partisë? A ka ekzistuar ky program dhe nëse po kush e ka? Dhe nëse dikush e ka në formën e një letre apo të një broshure me të cilën mund të bënte fushate ne lagjen apo ne fshatin e tij, çfarë thoshte ai program për rrogat, për varfërinë, për pensionet, për energjinë, për ujin, për bujqësinë, për administratën, për ekonominë, për taksat, për rrugët, për ujësjellësat, për të rinjtë, për të moshuarit, për gratë, për të pastrehët, për të papunët, për shtetin e se drejtës, për integrimin, për veriun dhe për jugun, për malësinë dhe bregdetin, për vizat, për reformat dhe në fund të fundit për Shqipërinë. Për të gjithë ata që duan të mbrohen unë ju jap vetëm këtë ngushëllim: ne kishim fjalë por nuk kishim program dhe a e dini pse? Sepse Edi Rama tha: programi quhet Edi Rama. Por me sa duket Shqipëria nuk donte një njeri por një parti. Shqipëria nuk donte vetëm një parti por një koalicion. Shqipëria nuk donte një fjale por një premtim. Me vjen keq ta them por këto ne nuk i kishim. Ne folëm por nuk premtuan. Ne folëm por nuk u zotuam. Ne folëm por nuk bindëm. Ne akuzuam por nuk gjykuam. Ne thamë si prishet por nuk thamë si rregullohet. Ne treguam sëmundjen por nuk gjetëm ilaçin. Ne i thamë Shqipërisë qe nuk do qeverisesh as nga një parti, as nga një program, as nga një ideologji por nga një njeri. Në këto zgjedhje Shqipërisë i mungoi e majta dhe ne kemi detyrimin ti kthejmë vendit atë që i mungon. Një parti e cila nisej nga ky program dhe nga kjo ide do ta kishte shume me te lehte ballafaqimin elektoral. Ne do ishim me te furnizuar me ide, me projekte dhe argumente. Sigurisht edhe kryetari i partisë sonë do ta kishte më të lehtë të dilte në debat me kundërshtarin duke e mundur në duel. Edhe ata që duan ta mbrojnë me çdo kusht Edi Ramën, besoj se nuk ia falin dot, që në emër të Partisë Socialiste, në emër të ndryshimit nuk doli në debat publik me Sali Berishën. Mendoj se kjo është e pafalshme dhe pyetja ime është pse nuk e kërkoi këtë debat. Nëse me pyesni unë mendoj se ai kishte frike. Votuesit e kuptuan se Sali Berisha nuk mund të mundej duke dale çdo dite te dera e partisë, por vetëm ballë për ballë. Edi Rama nuk e bëri këtë dhe friken e tij e quajti politike e re. Bota prodhon për ditë politikane të rinj të cilët kërkojnë dhe arrijnë ti mundin politikanet e vjetër duke i ftuar dhe duke i mundur ne duel. Ne rastin tone kjo nuk ndodhi. Por edhe nëse kishte frike, apo pasiguri, këtë gjë duhet ta konsideronte një detyrim. Një detyrim për ti dhënë kurajë Partisë Socialiste dhe shoqërisë e cila e bën diferencën mes kundërshtarëve kur ata ndeshen dhe jo kur ata rrinë në qoshe të ringut. Kush prej nesh mendon se është normale që kandidatët të dilnin nëpër debate dhe sigurisht mirë bënë dhe kryetari i partisë të mos bënte të njëjtën gjë? Kjo kurajë e domosdoshme për një lider i mungoi Kryetarit të Partisë sonë. Për të gjithë ata që besonin se Edi Rama e mund Sali Berishën, ky ishte çasti për ta provuar këtë gjë. Në të kundërt ai jo vetëm qe nuk doli në debat publik në emrin tonë, por as nuk kandidoi, dobësi që shumë nga ne besojnë se ka ndikuar në sigurinë e fushatës sonë. Shqiptarët menduan se mungesa e kandidimit ishte një parathënie e humbjes. Kandidimi ishte një detyrim te cilit kryetari i Partisë Socialiste iu shmang dhe kjo nuk i kushtoi vetëm atij por gjithë Partisë Socialiste. Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste dha përshtypjen se parlamenti dhe deputetet janë një gjë e panevojshme gjë që në disa raste e ka thënë. Por pse duhet te votonin shqiptarët për deputetet e Partisë Socialiste, kur kryetari i tyre refuzonte me bezdi të ishte njeri ndër ta? Edi Rama i tha partisë që drejtonte: Ju jeni të majte, por unë nuk jam. Ju jeni politikane, por unë jam qytetar. Ju jeni politike e vjetër, por unë jam politike e re. Ju doni te kandidoni, por unë nuk kandidoj. Ju dilni ne debat, por unë nuk dal. Ju numëroni, unë fitoj. Ndërsa sot po i thotë: ju numëruat keq dhe unë prape fitoj... Fjala e mbajtur nga rivali i Edvinit ne kongresin e djeshem, e cila u censurua nga "gorillat" qe kishte ngarkuar Rama per te intimiduar mediat dhe fjalen e lirë brenda Kongresit 

...

----------


## juanito02

Mor ja ta leme Ramen nje moment dhe protagoznizmin e tij.
A nuk tha paraprakisht komisioni vezhgues i OHDIR qe zgjedhjet ne 1/3 e tyre jane bere keq ose shume keq?
Dmth 43 deputete jane kot fare?
Si mund te quhen sukses zgjedhje te tilla xhanem kur fryhen si bretkosa e perralles gjith itharet e salise te na shkruajne brrockulla pa fund?
Per gjene me te thjeshte Rama ka material sa te duash ti hedhe ne plehra keto zgjedhje hibride.
Nuk fshihen dot pas gishtit askush nga pushteti i ri qe do vije. 
Bile vete pd e ka kuptuar denatyrshmerine e tyre dhe po mendon edhe ajo si do ti perballoje keto zgjedhje te vjedhura barbarisht.
Prandaj ka rene squke e nuk po ndihet e po mban veshet perpjete si do i veje halli.
Po luajne gjithe guret te permbysin situaten ne ps te te afrojne njerezit e Nanos qe te legjitimohen zgjedhjet e te rrije palle Sala ne pushtet pa i hyre gjemb ne kembe.
Po sic duken bathet nuk do fleje i qete as Saliu, as PD as Meta as Nano.
Fakti qe u bene bashke tregon bashkimin me te dhjere ramizist i cili shkrin pa meshire gjithe klasen vuajtse te komunizmit, te perndjekurit, te djathtet e vertete, dhe demokratet realiste.

----------


## OROSHI

Pse te ishte Rama zgjedhjet do beheshin te lira?

Mu me duket shume serioze kthimi mbrapa i PS,nqs bojkotojne edhe Parlamentin,atehere mjere Shqiperia,se ata i kane punet mire per vehte!
Te kerkosh zgjedhje te parakoheshme eshte gjeja me negative dhe me e kushtueshme!
Mendoni içike ç'kane hequr reformatoret ne kohe te Enverit!
Dje dha tvKlan nje emision per Tuk Jakoven!

çfar gjaku do kete ky Ed Rama?

----------


## Llapi

*Rama kërkon zgjedhje të reja*

Një ditë pas Kongresit të Jashtëzakonshëm të Partisë Socialiste, kryetari në detyrë, Edi Rama, deklaroi se PS do të kërkojë zgjedhje të parakohshme, në mënyrë që të mund të legjitimohen zgjedhjet e 28 qershorit. Sipas tij, ende nuk është vendosur nëse PS do të marrë pjesë në punimet e Parlamentit, apo jo. Rama ftoi kundërshtarët e Ilir Metës që t'i bashkohen PSsë.

Nga  më 30.08.2009 në ora 20:25
Kryetari në detyrë i PS, Edi Rama, deklaroi se PS nuk ka vendosur ende nëse do të marrë pjesë në Parlament, që ai e quajti me legjitimet të cunguar. Një ditë pas Kongresit të Jashtëzakonshëm të PS, Rama deklaroi se Kongresi ia kishte lënë në dorë marrjen e vendimit institucioneve tjera partiake.
Me miratimin e Rezolutës Kongresi miratoi një qëndrim refuzues ndaj zgjedhjeve të 28 qershorit dhe ua la në dorë institucioneve tjera të partisë që të konsiderojnë raportin me Parlamentin, për momentin se kur duhet të kthehet dhe nëse do kthehet në parlament, theksoi ai.
Dalja e Edi Ramës të dielën para gazetarëve ishte e para pas punimeve të Kongresit, gjatë të cilit Rama nuk pranoi që të prononcohej. Por të dielën Rama deklaroi se ishte momenti i duhur, dhe se ai ishte gati ti përgjigjej çdo pyetjeje.
PS nuk mund të ketë një marrëdhënie normaliteti me parlamentin edhe pse për natyrën e kësaj marrëdhënieje, dhe për gjithë procesin e trajtimit të kësaj marrëdhënieje do vendosin institucionet, siç e ka miratuar Kongresi, sqaroi Rama, duke shtuar se PS do të kërkojë zgjedhje të parakohshme për të rivendosur legjitimitetin e zgjedhjeve.
Kjo ngase Kongresi, pasi që analizoi procesin zgjedhor të 28 qershorit, me shumicë votash miratoi Rezolutën e Asamblesë Kombëtare për të mos njohur zgjedhjet.

Koha për bashkim me LSI-stat e Brokajt

Po ashtu, Rama i bëri thirrje fraksionit të kundërshtarëve të Ilir Metës, brenda LSI që ti bashkohet Partisë Socialiste.
Është koha për bashkimin me LSInë e Brokajt e Legisit dhe jo me atë të Metës, deklaroi Rama para gazetarëve.
Ftesa e Ramës erdhi pak ditë pasi që 5 anëtarë të rëndësishëm të Lëvizjes Socialiste për Integrim i bënë thirrje të hapur kryetarit të partisë që të hiqte dorë nga bashkëpunimi me Partinë Demokratike dhe me kryeministrin Berisha për formimin e qeverisë së re. Ndryshe, pjesë e këtij fraksioni janë Pëllumb Xhufi, Fatos Klosi, Ndre Legisi e Sabit Brokaj dhe Muci.
Megjithatë, në prononcimet publike LSI deklaroi se kjo parti mbetet e vendosur në bashkëpunimin me PD për formimin e koalicionit qeveritar.

Nuk e di nëse Malaj është tërhequr nga gara

I pyetur për tërheqjen e Arben Malajt nga gara për postin e kryetarit, të PS, Edi Rama u përgjigj:
Nuk kam dijeni për tërheqjen e Malajt. Nëse është e vërtetë, do më vinte keq. Ky proces është i rëndësishëm.
Ndryshe, në garë për postin e kryetarit të PS aktualisht kanë mbetur vetëm Maqo Lakrori dhe Edi Rama, ndonëse përmendet edhe Arben Malaj, i cili ende nuk është tërhequr zyrtarisht nga gara për kryetar të PS. Pritet që Kongresi i 26 shtatorit të zgjedhë kryetarin e ardhshëm të PS.

LSI: Stalinisti Rama

Lëvizja Socialiste për Integrim reagoi pas akuzave të Edi Ramës, duke e quajtur fjalimin e tij në Kongresin e Jashtëzakonshëm të PS, si gjuhë staliniste kundër të gjithëve, dhe veçanërisht kundër LSI-së.
Zëdhënësi i LSI, Ralf Gjoni, deklaroi se LSI do të punojë fuqishëm për të përfaqësuar votën e saj në pushtet, si dhe votën e të gjithë socialistëve që nuk mund ti përfaqësojë më Edi Rama.
Degradimi i lidershipit të PSsë dhe gjuha staliniste e Edi Ramës kundër të gjithëve, dhe në mënyrë të veçantë kundër LSIsë, na forcon bindjen në drejtësinë e vendimit tonë për këtë koalicion të rëndësishëm dhe historik me PD, për të garantuar stabilitetin e qeverisjes së vendit dhe suksesin e reformave që bashkojnë Shqipërinë me Evropën, theksoi zëdhënësi Gjoni në deklaratën për shtyp.
Pyetjes së gazetarëve rreth bashkëpunimit të kërkuar nga Rama me 5 ish-anëtarët e LSI (Xhufi, Klosi, Brokaj, Legisi e Muci), Gjoni iu përgjigj se:
LSI ka struktura zyrtare, ka një Kryesi dhe ka një kryetar, i cili është mandatuar nga shumica dërrmuese e Konventës së jashtëzakonshme për të negociuar me PD për bashkëqeverisje gjatë 4 viteve të ardhshme dhe për të garantuar suksesin e reformave që do çojnë Shqipërinë më afër Evropës.
Ndërsa pyetjes nëse Rama të paktën po kërkon bashkëpunim, Gjoni iu përgjigj se: pas krimit elektoral të orkestruar prej tij dhe strukturave kriminale nën diktatin e tij, tani është tepër vonë për Edi Ramën që të kërkojë bashkëpunim me LSI. Ai po kërkon të shkatërrojë dhe të krijojë kaos, ndërkaq ne do të veprojmë në shërbim të interesave të gjera të qytetarëve shqiptarë.

----------


## prenceedi

> Koha për bashkim me LSI-stat e Brokajt
> 
> Po ashtu, Rama i bëri thirrje fraksionit të kundërshtarëve të Ilir Metës, brenda LSI që t’i bashkohet Partisë Socialiste.


pak si vone kjo thirrje o Ram palla.................
Ta kishe bere para votimeve kete ......sot do ishe kryeminister

----------


## drague

> pak si vone kjo thirrje o Ram palla.................
> Ta kishe bere para votimeve kete ......sot do ishe kryeminister


per tu habit!! ne Tirone vdesin per ket pallen.

----------


## martini1984

> per tu habit!! ne Tirone vdesin per ket pallen.


Se palla tjeter eshte o lale.
Kur do ikin kta plehrat nga skena,Berisha ose ky.

----------


## MUAHHH

> Pse te harxhosh leket neper fshatar kur i blen direkte me euro qe nga fshataret ne fshatra deri tek kryetaret e bashkive ne qytet. E ben voten edhe me e sigurt lol. Te hiqesh direkte nga puna per nje kenge, te jesh gati te perseritesh '97 kete here duke e filluar nga Fieri, te shpallesh te gjithe armiq ata qe dalin hapur kundra opinionit te kryetarit, te hedhesh poshte edhe vendimin e komisionereve qe te perfaqsuan...etj, etj, keto po, qe te bejne nje force progresiste, qe te con nje hap ''para'' dhe dy pas nga republikat e bananeve 
> 
> Deshira per poltronin, e kemi te qarte te gjithe, qe nuk eshte vetem fenomen shqiptar lol. Por edhe femijet kur vendosin rregullat e lojes, i zbatojne duke pranuar perfundimin e lojes. Dikush fiton, dikush humbet.  PS-ja e hartoi dhe miratoi vete ligjin elektoral, te pranoj perfundimin dhe te mos krijoj krize politike, qe nuk eshte ne interes te popullit, interesat e te cilit deklaron qe po "mbron". Te dy besoj e dime sa ''kushtojne'' krizat politike, aq me teper ne keto kohera...


C'di ti per 1997?




> pak si vone kjo thirrje o Ram palla.................
> Ta kishe bere para votimeve kete ......sot do ishe kryeminister


LSI e Brokajt dhe e Xhufit nuk eshte ajo e Metes, per te cilen Rama ka deklaruar para zgjedhjeve se vota per te ishte per Berishen.

----------


## martini1984

> Pse te harxhosh leket neper fshatar kur i blen direkte me euro qe nga fshataret ne fshatra deri tek kryetaret e bashkive ne qytet. E ben voten edhe me e sigurt lol. Te hiqesh direkte nga puna per nje kenge, te jesh gati te perseritesh '97 kete here duke e filluar nga Fieri, te shpallesh te gjithe armiq ata qe dalin hapur kundra opinionit te kryetarit, te hedhesh poshte edhe vendimin e komisionereve qe te perfaqsuan...etj, etj, keto po, qe te bejne nje force progresiste, qe te con nje hap ''para'' dhe dy pas nga republikat e bananeve 
> 
> Deshira per poltronin, e kemi te qarte te gjithe, qe nuk eshte vetem fenomen shqiptar lol. Por edhe femijet kur vendosin rregullat e lojes, i zbatojne duke pranuar perfundimin e lojes. Dikush fiton, dikush humbet.  PS-ja e hartoi dhe miratoi vete ligjin elektoral, te pranoj perfundimin dhe te mos krijoj krize politike, qe nuk eshte ne interes te popullit, interesat e te cilit deklaron qe po "mbron". Te dy besoj e dime sa ''kushtojne'' krizat politike, aq me teper ne keto kohera...


Ti si ke pare kucedrat ne 97-n.Ishin serb shqiptare.
Salen e ke qe nga 1991 ne pushtet.Dhe besoj po iku ai kthehet qetesia.
Mendimi im.

----------


## agas

Me sa duket zgjedhjet e parakoheshme jane e vetmja alternative per qetsimin e situates kaotike qe ekziston ne shqiperi.Nuk mund te krijoje qeverine nje Sali dhe nje Ilir duke pasur kundra nje opozite qe konteston zgjedhjet,aq me teper kur ne keto zgjedhje pjesmarja ish ne kufirin 46% te popullsise.A e ka ne realitet kjo mazhorance vullnetin e popullit per ta qeverisur?Une them jo!Nje pakice prej rreth 24% e popullsise nuk mund ti imponohet 75% te popullsise.Pra shqiperia se shpejti pergatitet per zgjedhje te reja parlamentare.

----------


## prenceedi

> LSI e Brokajt dhe e Xhufit nuk eshte ajo e Metes, per te cilen Rama ka deklaruar para zgjedhjeve se vota per te ishte per Berishen.


LSI para zgjedhjeve ishte LSI e te gjitheve ............. tani qe po ndahet torta me sa duket Xhufka dhe kokBroka ngelen pa pjese dhe na dalin si socialiste te kulluar
*nuk bejne gje tjeter vec i shtojne dite Sales ne pushtet*



> Nuk mund te krijoje qeverine nje Sali dhe nje Ilir


Harrove Ramizin me Tosin...........

----------


## martini1984

> LSI para zgjedhjeve ishte LSI e te gjitheve ............. tani qe po ndahet torta me sa duket Xhufka dhe kokBroka ngelen pa pjese dhe na dalin si socialiste te kulluar
> *nuk bejne gje tjeter vec i shtojne dite Sales ne pushtet*
> 
> Harrove Ramizin me Tosin...........


Edhe Sabiti,nje plehre si Sala eshte,S'flas kot.
Qerohi.dhe bie qetesi po te lane keta hienat.
Do e merrni vesh nje dite.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Me sa duket zgjedhjet e parakoheshme jane e vetmja alternative per qetsimin e situates kaotike qe ekziston ne shqiperi.Nuk mund te krijoje qeverine nje Sali dhe nje Ilir duke pasur kundra nje opozite qe konteston zgjedhjet,aq me teper kur ne keto zgjedhje pjesmarja ish ne kufirin 46% te popullsise.A e ka ne realitet kjo mazhorance vullnetin e popullit per ta qeverisur?Une them jo!Nje pakice prej rreth 24% e popullsise nuk mund ti imponohet 75% te popullsise.Pra shqiperia se shpejti pergatitet per zgjedhje te reja parlamentare.


Ti paske probleme me matematikën!

Më 28 qershor ishte pjesmarrja më e madhe në zgjedhjet pluraliste, votuan rreth 51% e votuesve në lista, ose rreth 75% e popullsisë në vend, pasi pjesa tjetër, rreth 1 milion e ca janë jasht shtetit.

Qeveria mund të krijohet me 71 vota minimumi, Saliu ka 70 vota, Meta 4 vota, sa bëjnë? Hë, bëje llogarinë dhe na thuaj a formohet apo jo qeveria?

Zgjedhje të parakohëshme? Për çfarë? Për të shpëtuar by-thën e Ramës? PD+ mori rreth 47% të votave, LSI+ mori 5.5% të votave, atëherë qeveria ka 52.5% të votave të 28 qershorit me vete. Ç'është ky 24 përqidshi që iu imponoka 75%? 

Lërë që me ndryshimet kushtetuese që i ndërmori* vetë* Edi Rama s'ka më shance. Edhe presidenti tani zgjidhet me shumicë të thjeshtë, 70 + 1 votë (e Edushkës personalisht ishte edhe kjo ide).

*p.s.* Do t'i thotë njeri këtij psikopatit që i ka humbur zgjedhje dhe se s'ka fituar? Duhet të këtë pësuar ndonjë shkarje të thellë që i duket vetja fitues, kur doli koalicion i dytë dhe se pas një jave apo dy krijohet qeveria e re?

Më e forta është se tani del e na flet për LSI e Xhufit lol...hahaha...sa shpejti i harroi Edushka dhe bashkë me të edhe ju ftesat e një pas njëshme të LSI-së për koalicion, po s'donte trimi, i fitonte vetë zgjedhjet ai. E tregoi edhe politikën e re, fjalimet të censuruara mediatikisht të kundërshtarëve të tij, rrahje të gazetarëve (dhe të kujt se? Të Top-Channel-it që e do aq shumë), shkelje statuti dhe ëmbëlsira për në fund: politikë të re me ish ministrin e brendshëm të komunizmit Ruçi. Edi...Edi...Edi!!

----------


## drague

> Ti paske probleme me matematikën!
> 
> Më 28 qershor ishte pjesmarrja më e madhe në zgjedhjet pluraliste, votuan rreth 51% e votuesve në lista, ose rreth 75% e popullsisë në vend, pasi pjesa tjetër, rreth 1 milion e ca janë jasht shtetit.
> 
> Qeveria mund të krijohet me 71 vota minimumi, Saliu ka 70 vota, Meta 4 vota, sa bëjnë? Hë, bëje llogarinë dhe na thuaj a formohet apo jo qeveria?
> 
> Zgjedhje të parakohëshme? Për çfarë? Për të shpëtuar by-thën e Ramës? PD+ mori rreth 47% të votave, LSI+ mori 5.5% të votave, atëherë qeveria ka 52.5% të votave të 28 qershorit me vete. Ç'është ky 24 përqidshi që iu imponoka 75%? 
> 
> Lërë që me ndryshimet kushtetuese që i ndërmori* vetë* Edi Rama s'ka më shance. Edhe presidenti tani zgjidhet me shumicë të thjeshtë, 70 + 1 votë (e Edushkës personalisht ishte edhe kjo ide).
> ...


jack e ke knoq. :buzeqeshje:

----------

